# Heads Up on "PIKE ISLAND"!!



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds like there r some changes in the wind.

Several West Virginia projects that were licensed long ago by FERC but never built now are moving forward with new momentum. 

These are all on Ohio River dams: Pike Island dam at Ohio County,

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...96+pike+island+hydro&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us

:C


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well its about time. Hopefully it'll improve the year round fishing cuz now its only good from nov-apr/may. hit or miss inbetween.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds all well and good, but, they could close the pier down for what would seems like foever at pike...i say go nuclear........ either up or down the big creek.... be good/good-fish'n


----------

